# Pictures from the Fleet Air Arm Museum



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

Was bored last week so decided on a whim to go and visit the Fleet Air Arm museum. Very interesting place which joins onto the airfield, but due to horrible weather there wasn't much going on. Thought I'd share some photos, was still trying out my new camera phone so not all the pictures worked. Anyway, here's some of the better ones

















Martlet was under restoration, hence the photo is taken through glass


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures NC that last shot is really well composed. 
The work and research that has gone into the Corsair is amazing it must be the most completly original WW2 aircraft in exsistance taking off the layers of paint to get back to the 1940's coat was certainly a labour of love.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2008)

I didn't know it was that well done! Thanks for sharing your pics, especially of the Corsair!


----------



## renrich (Jun 24, 2008)

Mighty fine pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2008)

Great shots Negative Creep


----------



## Freebird (Jul 1, 2008)

Good shots! I will add this to the Museums list...

*Where is the museum located?*

You should put some captions on the Photo's though, not all of the visitors can tell an Avenger from an Albacore....


----------



## timshatz (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool shots.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing them.

TO


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

great shots


----------

